# NEW LIFE GEORGIA



## nettar67

Hi

I would like to know what everyone thinks of the New Life Clinic especially the one in Georgia because my partner and I are thinking of going there for egg donation and surrogacy.  I would really appreciate peoples views good or bad on the clinic.  Thanx  Netta


----------



## Shabib

Hi netta, am looking for surrogacy in Georgia as well,heard about new life,sent 2 emails 5 weeks ago to Sophie but no response so I got confused because they didn't answer me quickly! I want to know what is the best clinic in Georgia ,it will be my second trial after a failed one in India


----------



## HEC

Hi Netta and Shahib
We are just about to have our 2nd attempt with New Life Georgia. We had a failed attempt earlier in the year - our surrogate was pregnant but we were warned that the levels were low and they weren't hopeful and, sure enough she had her period 2 weeks later. 

We went out to Tbilisi for a week in February and met all the team as well as our egg donor and wonderful surrogate and we were very happy with the agency overall and the doctors at the Clinic. Sophie is lovely and really helpful and I'm surprised that she hasn't responded quickly as she is usually very efficient. She is pregnant herself and has been having a bad time so maybe this is one reason - but that is no consolation I know when you are waiting what seems to be forever! 

We went with New Life because we had good feedback from several English couples who were with them but we were originally going to go to Ukraine. However, Dr Mariam contacted us to recommend that we go to Georgia as she said she was not happy with the success rate of the clinics in Ukraine. In Georgia, they bring in a team of doctors from Estonia to work with the doctors in the Tbilisi clinic and their success rate has apparently risen considerably as a result. We also liked the fact that we could not only have a considerable amount of information about the egg donors so that we could choose the one we felt was for us from a large base, but also that we could meet our donor (and in fact we met her husband too, and would have met her little boy had he not been poorly that week). It's also cheaper than Ukraine!

Of course, what we all want is to find the most successful agency and clinic and I wish I could say to you that we are confident that this next attempt of ours will work - and that you will have success too if you go with New Life Georgia. Sadly, I can't say that but I'm happy to share anything else with you and answer any questions you might have if I can. Currently we are feeling philosophical about things but I know we'll be feeling less in a few days time when the IVF treatment starts again - and especially this time next week when the embryo transfer is due to take place!

Really good luck to you whoever and wherever you decide to go for your journey. Fingers crossed we will all be shouting good news from the rooftops - eventually!

H


----------



## Shabib

Thanks Hec for the helpful informations regarding New life Georgia and wish you the best of luck in your surrogacy journey)


----------



## nettar67

Thanks Hec for your helpful advice and I hope this time the surrogate is successful.  Could you please tell me what surrogacy package you are having and if you are going to use a solicitor?  Also I thought I would let you know; after doing research on surrogacy abroad I know that if you are a British Citizen it is highly recommended that the surrogate is single rather then married as there could be problems bringing the baby back to the UK.  Netta


----------



## Shabib

Hi ladies,

Someone recommended genesis Cyprus and I actualy contacted dr.savvas there who send my request to Cyprus surrogacy clinic,and they send me the price list which is very expensive for me and DH so I am so confused now   I read good coments regarding genesis but it will cost 35000 euro and new life Georgia will cost almost 26,000 USD which is cheaper but what is the best? I want to know what is the best in Georgia? Genesis also told me thT I don't have to ask my embassy about the legal issue as they work under EU so I can go easily out of Cyprus with my baby!! This is a good point. But 35000 Euro is too much   any advise ladies, I need someone to guide me plsssss


----------



## HEC

Just to say that I have sent you a PM Netta.
Shabib, I think you need to have some advice from an expert re the legal side of things. My understanding is that it doesn't make any difference if it's an EU country you go to for surrogacy or not - it's still 'international' and so all the same issues arise - but I'm not a legal expert and have only researched what we need to know and do.
Good luck whatever you decide.
HEC


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

Just to say if you enter into a surrogacy arrangement abroad (regardless of where in the world you go) English law will not automatically recognize you as the legal parents of your child and it will not automatically recognize a foreign birth certificate naming you as parents.  This can also create issues in terms of acquiring a British passport for your baby to travel home with.

English law will still expect you (as intended parents) to apply for a parental order in the English court to acquire full legal parental status for your baby and extinguish the legal status of the surrogate parents.  Do ensure you do your homework about this so you avoid the legal pitfalls and ensure things go as smoothly as possible.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------

